# How do you Report a Visa Fraud!



## Liiza (Apr 14, 2017)

Hi Everyone,

I would like to report a visa fraud on someone who has lied in their application for a PMV.
I want to know if doing it online can be done anonymously without having any adverse reactions on my own personal visa application.
I do NOT condone such behaviour, especially when so many honest people apply for visa's for the right reasons. Lying on an application to try and get a visa is just not OK with me, regardless of who it is. 

Just had to vent.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Yes you can do it annoymously, just make sure you give all the details. DIBP are required then to investigate all complaints.

Secondly, thank you so much, it is people like you that help the system to stop fraudsters.

It is people like these people that make the wait so long for people.


----------



## Liiza (Apr 14, 2017)

Thank you so much Mish. No need to thank me.


----------



## turkishdelight (May 4, 2017)

Liiza said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I would like to report a visa fraud on someone who has lied in their application for a PMV.
> I want to know if doing it online can be done anonymously without having any adverse reactions on my own personal visa application.
> ...


Just leave him alone. Don't be such a bad person, he may have a family (which might be dependent on him). Confront with him and warn his to never do it again. Let it go, you will save someone from becoming a criminal.


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

Partner visas are not for scam relationships. Report it.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

turkishdelight said:


> Just leave him alone. Don't be such a bad person, he may have a family (which might be dependent on him). Confront with him and warn his to never do it again. Let it go, you will save someone from becoming a criminal.


Who cares if they have a family to support? If they are lying about being in a genuine relationship then they do not qualify for a partner visa ... plain and simple!!

Clearly you know NOTHING about partner visas!!! The person that the OP has talked about is the reason why the processing times for partner visas are insane (801's have gone from 6 to 8 months to 15 to 20 months).


----------



## Liiza (Apr 14, 2017)

turkishdelight said:


> Just leave him alone. Don't be such a bad person, he may have a family (which might be dependent on him). Confront with him and warn his to never do it again. Let it go, you will save someone from becoming a criminal.


To allow fraud and liers is defeating the purpose of HONESTY.
This person is a SHE and no family at all. 
How can you justify black and white on a document that explains giving correct information.
How am I the "bad person", I am not the one lying. 
As for confronting that person, I have and explained that not only once have they been refused for the first application but doing it again. I even guided them on how to do it honestly and correctly and to have patience.


----------



## Liiza (Apr 14, 2017)

Mish said:


> Who cares if they have a family to support? If they are lying about being in a genuine relationship then they do not qualify for a partner visa ... plain and simple!!
> 
> Clearly you know NOTHING about partner visas!!! The person that the OP has talked about is the reason why the processing times for partner visas are insane (801's have gone from 6 to 8 months to 15 to 20 months).


Indeed... thank you for your support. The visa applications blantantly tell you to be honest or they will most likely be caught out.
How can turkishdelight support dishonesty and then tell me I am the 'bad person'.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

turkishdelight said:


> Just leave him alone. Don't be such a bad person, he may have a family (which might be dependent on him). Confront with him and warn his to never do it again. Let it go, you will save someone from becoming a criminal.


Why leave he/she alone? - This is an official process and lies are not allowed. Persons that condone lies should fail the character test and thus never get a visa to Australia even a Visitor Visa.

Exactly what makes this poster a bad person?

Does having a family allow people to lie and commit fraud? I suggest you re check your life and your morals. It is one law/rule for all.

Why confront him? people get killed for stuff that is life changing, For this comment I suggest you are a bit of a thug at heart (how can "she" warn "him" ?)

I do expect a reply to this post, to what I consider your stupid first post. If you make a post you should stand by it and explain more or admit it was faulty.

I fully support the original poster and would follow Mish's advice.


----------



## Liiza (Apr 14, 2017)

ampk said:


> Why leave he/she alone? - This is an official process and lies are not allowed. Persons that condone lies should fail the character test and thus never get a visa to Australia even a Visitor Visa.
> 
> Exactly what makes this poster a bad person?
> 
> ...


Thank you ampk,
I found the link on DIBP to lodge the complaint.


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (Aug 17, 2015)

I completely agree! Report it. THIS is the reason people have to wait so long to get visas! I can't complain, as I got mine very fast compared to others. However, I did not lie nor were we fraudulent in ANY way. Lying is WRONG. It will come back to bite them further down the line, make no mistake. For anyone to suggest that someone doing the RIGHT thing is a "bad person" has some explaining to do, to quantify how they came to that decision. I would report it. End of story. Especially if you've tried to talk to her already and they've already had a failed visa application!


----------



## Mania (Sep 7, 2016)

How do you know what they put in their forms? - Are you sure they lied? I'm all for reporting someone that has lied don't get me wrong, I just wouldn't want to be reported due to speculation by an external party - then subsequently have to prove myself right. Before anyone says anything about "if you've not done wrong you've nothing to worry about" my response would be "yeah because Immi has never made a mistake or poor decision"..

Before we all jump on the let's report this person bandwagon I seem to remember a girl recently that had been reported for not being in a relationship with her partner, she subsequently had to provide paternity tests to prove that the person that wrote in was wrong in what they put..


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (Aug 17, 2015)

Mania said:


> How do you know what they put in their forms? - Are you sure they lied? I'm all for reporting someone that has lied don't get me wrong, I just wouldn't want to be reported due to speculation by an external party - then subsequently have to prove myself right. Before anyone says anything about "if you've not done wrong you've nothing to worry about" my response would be "yeah because Immi has never made a mistake or poor decision"..
> 
> Before we all jump on the let's report this person bandwagon I seem to remember a girl recently that had been reported for not being in a relationship with her partner, she subsequently had to provide paternity tests to prove that the person that wrote in was wrong in what they put..


I completely understand what you're saying and get your point. I also agree that false reports are wrong. But the OP stated they had already had a visa denied and are now trying again, lying on documentation. Maybe the OP has seen the fraudulent paperwork? If it's a certainty that they've lied, I say report it. Especially if it's a fraudulent relationship. Of course, we don't have all the details. However, there must be something for the OP to make the statements:

_"As for confronting that person, I have and explained that not only once have they been refused for the first application but doing it again. I even guided them on how to do it honestly and correctly and to have patience."_


----------



## Mania (Sep 7, 2016)

LadyRogueRayne said:


> I completely understand what you're saying and get your point. I also agree that false reports are wrong. But the OP stated they had already had a visa denied and are now trying again, lying on documentation. Maybe the OP has seen the fraudulent paperwork? If it's a certainty that they've lied, I say report it. Especially if it's a fraudulent relationship. Of course, we don't have all the details. However, there must be something for the OP to make the statements:
> 
> _"As for confronting that person, I have and explained that not only once have they been refused for the first application but doing it again. I even guided them on how to do it honestly and correctly and to have patience."_


That's why I would love to know how they know  seing someone on top of a police officer after walking around a corner - could be an assault, or they could have just rugby tackled them out of the way of a speeding car. The question is do you as officer B shoot the person on top.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

I am privy to more detailed information on this case, I will only say it seems not to be just speculation. 

Sadly RMA(s) are involved in one application. It seems very messy and more than 1 partner involved.

This post from just memory - But my memory does not jump that far.

The OP has not jumped to speculation but privately asked me about a week ago (I expect maybe others) before making this post about fraud.


----------



## Mania (Sep 7, 2016)

ampk said:


> I am privy to more detailed information on this case, I will only say it seems not to be just speculation.
> 
> Sadly RMA(s) are involved in one application. It seems very messy and more than 1 partner involved.
> 
> ...


If the questions been answered and a link given then I question the requirement of the post  perhaps I'm just grumpy in my old age.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Mania said:


> If the questions been answered and a link given then I question the requirement of the post  perhaps I'm just grumpy in my old age.


I was only contacted privately via PM about a week ago, I asked some questions and made some statements in response to this, it would not surprise me if the OP contacted others.

Don't worry I am always grumpy.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

turkishdelight said:


> Just leave him alone. Don't be such a bad person, he may have a family (which might be dependent on him). Confront with him and warn his to never do it again. Let it go, you will save someone from becoming a criminal.


Are you kidding me? People like the person committing fraud and people like you who try to excuse it are the reason legitimate couples have to wait years to get a visa. Fraud is never okay, no matter what your "reasons" are.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

I feel sorry for the person you mentioned, Mania (I know who you mean) but I would much rather people report if they have good reason to suspect fraud than not report. Leave it to DIBP to decide. That's their job. Occasionally they may make mistakes, but like in the case of the person we know, it's crappy to go through, but in the end, they do get the visa. I would much rather fraudulent couples get caught out even if it occasionally means more difficult experiences for a few legitimate couples here and there.


----------



## Liiza (Apr 14, 2017)

ampk said:


> I was only contacted privately via PM about a week ago, I asked some questions and made some statements in response to this, it would not surprise me if the OP contacted others.
> 
> Don't worry I am always grumpy.


I only spoke to yourself and a reputable RMA. No one else.


----------



## Liiza (Apr 14, 2017)

Mania said:


> If the questions been answered and a link given then I question the requirement of the post  perhaps I'm just grumpy in my old age.


HI Mania,

Yes, ampk is right, I did confide in him and also a RMA in regards to this situation.

I will tell you how I know.
I am a friend of this person. She is the Sponsor for the PMV.
Up until last week, I did not know she had lied on her PMV nor did I know she had already had a PMV rejected.
She contacted me because she felt the 2nd RMA was not doing the right thing by her and I put a post on here trying to help her. She was not given a copy of her PMV application and was liasing with the receptionist.
I then got feedback from here on how can could get a copy.

I was then invited to go with her to a meeting with the RMA himself and not the receptionist. The sponsor had got into an argument with her and she was asked by the RMA to attend an urgent meeting. She was concerned and worried and asked me to go with her for support.

This is when I found out about the lies on her application.

Firstly, she had told me that she applied for a PMV and put the correct details in that she met her applicant in November 2016 online but they were just friends. She was still married and living with her husband in the home. She had told me she was going to QLD to visit friends and I dropped her off to the airport and picked her up 1 week later. The QLD trip was September 2016.

At the appointment with the RMA, I was given a copy of the PMV application along with herself and the agent to go through the application for any concerns she may have.
In the application, I saw the lies.
I was also advised by the RMA during his conversation of how he would 'get around 'things with DIBP in regards to the rejection of the first PMV in December 2016 that was lodged by a different RMA.
I was shocked. Because she told me she put that she met him November 2016.
This was when I found out the QLD trip to see friends in Sept 2016 was actually an overseas trip to meet the PMV applicant.

The date that she said the relationship became genuine and continuing in the PMV visa Application was MARCH 2013.
She did go overseas in March 2013 as she has stamps in her passport but this was to see her family. She used this date because she wanted to make her relationship seem longer than it actually was.

Note: The march 2013 overseas trip to family is a different country of where she went to meet the PMV application in September 2016.... Need to stress this one, so it does not confuse you.

I questioned all of this... And I asked her how was she going to provide evidence for 4 yrs.

The RMA stepped in and said to me "in a PMV visa application it is not as stringent as a partner visa 820/801 because they do not need a lot of evidence. As long as the couple can prove they have met in person and have some photos and chat contact logs that is sufficient. They are building a life together so of course they will have no proof of living together of emotional support, or finances etc"

She then told me after the appointment with the RMA... that she had not told her RMA that she indeed did not meet the PMV applicant in March 2013. She said that the applicant and herself will tell DIBP during interviews if asked. They both ( the applicant) and herself had lost the passport for him and that DIBP would be wanting to see the passport stamps proving he was in that country in march 2013. As for further evidence of their relationship for the 4 yrs. They will say that they have changed phone numbers and got new phones, or had broken phones. Therefore they cannot provide chat log evidence has it has been lost.

I said to her "are you crazy, do you honestly think DIBP are that naive".
"Please redraw your application and do it the right way. I am in shock to hear you have lied on your visa application". I also stressed she will most likely be rejected again and to lie to her RMA about dates is also wrong.

I advised her to withdraw and wait till they have reached 1 yr of being together and built up a relationship and chat log history, to go visit him again etc, this is better for them.

She said she won't do this because she wants him here ASAP and this is the only way to do it and it shouldn't be a problem with the experience and reputation of her RMA agent.

Another thing, I am concerned about is that she is currently going through a property settlement with her now ex husband she is seperated from. She lodged the claim in October 2016 to dissolve the assets to buy a home for herself and be organised when her partner gets here.

I feel that DIBP will find this out because the court documents state the seperation date of herself and her husband from September 2016 and this will raise red flags on her current relationship and PMV visa.

I, did try and do the right thing by explaining to her what she is doing is wrong. Not only has she lied but she is potentially doing to have her PMV rejected and it won't look good for her the 3rd time around.
She is not interested in listening to my advise and has broken off our friendship.

Regardless of our friendship being broken. Lying on her visa application is wrong and if it was one of my family members in this situation, I would still advise them and if they didn't listen. I would still report them.
I do not support liars and fraudsters... FULL STOP.. regardless of who they are.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

OMG!! The applicant can get a ban for providing false information.

Also she will need to provide the divorce certificate so the date will be there.

Silly girl, is all I can say.

Is the applicant from Pakistan too or different country?


----------



## Liiza (Apr 14, 2017)

Mish said:


> OMG!! The applicant can get a ban for providing false information.
> 
> Also she will need to provide the divorce certificate so the date will be there.
> 
> ...


The Sponsor lodged the PMV here in Australia and has been a citizen here since 1970.

The applicant is from Tunisia but on a work visa in Qatar.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Wow, that's awful! The worst part is - there's no reason that's apparent as to why she felt she had to lie. It wouldn't matter to DIBP if they met in March or November since they're applying for a PMV. How incredibly pointless and stupid. And, unfortunately, still fraudulent.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Liiza said:


> The Sponsor lodged the PMV here in Australia and has been a citizen here since 1970.
> 
> The applicant is from Tunisia but on a work visa in Qatar.


A pitty he wasn't in Tunisia. Cairo embassy is one of the most hardcore embassies.


----------



## Liiza (Apr 14, 2017)

Mish said:


> A pitty he wasn't in Tunisia. Cairo embassy is one of the most hardcore embassies.


DO you mean they ask the hard questions?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Liiza said:


> DO you mean they ask the hard questions?


They ask for alot of evidence and what they ask for other embassies may not ask for. They want photos of the couple with other people to show that they are socially acceptable.

Also they ask alot of questions at the interview - usually about 45 minutes to 90 minute interview. They asked one applicant if the sponsor has men that come to her house. They usually interview in English and in Arabic so that they can see that the written evidence provided is the same as the person that they are interviewing.

One thing I want to know .... why is this girl doing this? Are they really a couple and they just lied about the application? Or are they a fake couple?

He reminds me of the guy fro 90 day fiance.


----------



## Mania (Sep 7, 2016)

^^^based on what you've put above. I withdraw my earlier scepticism and full heartedly support you in waving as many big red banners at the front of immis offices as you can hold. (As the questions already been answered as to where to report I only have moral support).

That last line rhymes >_<


----------



## turkishdelight (May 4, 2017)

Mish said:


> Who cares if they have a family to support? If they are lying about being in a genuine relationship then they do not qualify for a partner visa ... plain and simple!!
> 
> Clearly you know NOTHING about partner visas!!! The person that the OP has talked about is the reason why the processing times for partner visas are insane (801's have gone from 6 to 8 months to 15 to 20 months).


Tell me about it.


----------



## Jandii (Mar 1, 2018)

Can you still report someone to Immigration for a visa fraud fake marriage after they became Australia citizen?


----------

